# Breakers Yards



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Does anyone know of any in the Glasgow/Lanarkshire area?

I've been going through the yellow pages and phoning places all morning trying to find one with a Panda in stock but I'm not having any luck.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Two in Paisley I know of, one in Abercorn Street (near Halfords in the centre of town) and one on Scotts Road east of Paisley off Hawkhead Road, near Barshaw Park.

HTH


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm just back from one in Renfrew, near the ferry. One in MacKean street in Paisley. Helen street in Govan. A new one in Barrhead on Blackbyres road.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

There's one at the end of French st in Shawfield but it's quite small.


----------



## rossco_pico (Feb 24, 2010)

IBP in glasgow near rutherglyn/ dalmarnock
Birnams motor salvage near where i stay in blantyre few others but i can't remember the names


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks for the recommendations guys but I think I've tried all of them lol

Currently trying the online part finder websites.


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Fallons in Coatbridge.


----------



## rossco_pico (Feb 24, 2010)

what is it your looking for, i have a man in irvine that owns a very large scrapyard, they are called shewlton car spares in irvine always had anything im after mate


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

rossco_pico said:


> what is it your looking for, i have a man in irvine that owns a very large scrapyard, they are called shewlton car spares in irvine always had anything im after mate


I'm looking for a boot carpet for a Fiat Panda 2003 onward but preferibly 2007 onwards.

Been quoted £15 for one but its down in Doncaster which is a bit far lol


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

im pretty sure i seen a 03 plate + shape one ion my local scrappy. If you dont need it desperately i can pick it up for you next time im there (prob tthis weekend) and meet you in glasgow with it ( i work in glasgow anyway)

failing that have you tried ebay?

Edit: oh aye and if my local scrappy have one i cant see it being any more than a tenner ( im in often usually get good deals)


----------



## rickyw (May 5, 2009)

swordjo said:


> Fallons in Coatbridge.


Is that still there? I thought the larger of the two had closed.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

S-X-I said:


> I'm looking for a boot carpet for a Fiat Panda 2003 onward but preferibly 2007 onwards.
> 
> Been quoted £15 for one but its down in Doncaster which is a bit far lol


further to this i was in my local scrappy in gartocharn yesterday, and i remember you sying you wanted this, but to no avail they only had the y plate style punto in. none of the newer models.

you any further forward to getting the bit you needed?


----------



## Stevie---Boy (Mar 21, 2009)

Fallons has houses on it now i'm sure.

AA Autobreakers in Mossend. Martin is a top bloke and very helpful.


----------



## Kiwigolfer (May 5, 2009)

There is also one in Helen Street Jap Parts, I'm sure they have non Jap cars as well


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Stevie---Boy said:


> Fallons has houses on it now i'm sure.
> 
> AA Autobreakers in Mossend. Martin is a top bloke and very helpful.


Yeah Falln has shut right enough I went up the other week only find it closed LOL

I was at AA yesterday getting a wiper motor for my wee Astra, used Martin for years and he is reasonable aswell. I went to Birnam yesterday and he wanted £45 for a wiper set up and Martin took £30.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Managed to track down the part I was looking for!

Found it at DA Autoparts in Dumfries so my Dad and I took a drive down on Saturday morning to pick it up.

I have to say I was totally impressed with the place. There was a shop selling all kinds of cleaning products and spares ect. and two counters, one for used and one for new parts. The yard was closed off and all the cars were stacked on individual racks.

If your struggling to find a part I suggest you give them a call as their site is massive!

http://www.daautoparts.co.uk/


----------

